
Google's Disco is an iOS Trojan Horse - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_would_google_release_an_iphone-only_group_mess.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d90993efded90bb%2C0
======
Kylekramer
This assumes a lot about a pretty mundane app. It seems more like Google is
letting Slide do its own thing within the company. It was only acquired half a
year ago, I'd be shocked if this is a precursor to a feature baked into
Android.

~~~
rwwmike
Would you, really? I think that Google has to do something to get into the
ring on this one. Facebook bought Beluga. Google's just gonna stand by and do
nothing?

~~~
TillE
You're talking about a category of application which very few people are even
using at the moment. Both Facebook and Google buy a lot of companies.

They're not "doing nothing", they're letting a small team try to develop
something, which seems a perfectly appropriate reaction. How often has Google
jumped into a totally new category with any real conviction? They half-
heartedly launched Buzz long after Twitter was a hit, they killed Wave, etc.

------
rwwmike
Actually curious on this point - is there an app for jailbroken iPhones to see
what data is being sent out from your phone? A simple way? Packet sniffer with
your phone's IP?

~~~
adolph
See Andy Baio's "How I Indexed The Daily" for information about using a proxy
to monitor/inspect traffic from a device similar to an iPhone.

<http://waxy.org/2011/02/how_i_indexed_the_daily/>

------
tobylane
You shouldn't say trojan horse in the computer field, it has too many
connotations.

Interesting idea, but with msn, gtalk, facebook and the hopefully-still-
upcoming BBM, multi-network clients should rule.

------
lpgauth
Is this app worth a download?

Is there any iOS app out there that come close to BBM? It seems that all the
one I tried were very buggy.

~~~
bryanlarsen
From reading the article, it seems that it isn't, yet. The posited theory is
that Android will eventually include the app in its default install, so at
that point it might be worth installing if most of your friends are Android
users. Until then, skip it.

~~~
rwwmike
(Yeah, totally not worth it.)

